# Any SoCal reputable working line breeders



## Bman9119 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi new to fourm but not new to the german shepherd breed.
I have done my reasearch and have located a few breeders but it seems like most of them are up north and I mean way up north. What im looking for in a pup is a companion but im looking to get into some more advanced obedience.I want a dog that will work when its time to work but not over the top drive where it becomes ballistic. So if anyone knows any breeders local to me like 2hour drive im located in Highland CA about an hour drive from LA if that helps.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Bman9119 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nothing huh


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Do you have a budget? Are there any particular lines you are looking for? I don't live in your area so I have no recommendations, but if you give that info people may be able to help more.
Also- If you want a dog that works maybe go to your local shepherd clubs and watch the dogs perform/show. If you see a dog that catches your eyes, then you can speak to their owner about the pedigree and breeder.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, the more information you give the better you can be assisted. Do they have to be in SoCal/California? Are you willing to ship? Check out these threads:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/181185-breeders-california.html


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would second Adler Stein. Though I have not bought a dog from her, (she is on the West Coast and I am on East Coast) I would not hesitate from all I have heard. At the very least she is worth investigating.

To find the right dog though, I would travel. I drove 10 hours to get my current pup.


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Danubius Kennels is located in Los Angeles - Nelli Rasko has a great stud dog - V Arachis Lexi, SchH3, IPO3, FH1, KKL-1, OFA good hips/normal elbows, DNA 
Lexi is the champion of the WDA 2009 Southern Pacific Regional Trial with an overall V score of 295 points (99, 97, 99), also a daughter of his was the 2011 & 2012 WDA Regional SchH3/IPO3 Champion, a solid black female named Jovi vom Danubius. Danubius Kennels | Los Angeles K-9 Services


----------



## Bman9119 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lines dont really matter as long its a working line,Budget is $1,500. It would be alot easier if it was in southern Ca so I coud look at the breeders dogs/kennel but im not opposed to shipping.


----------



## Bman9119 (Apr 30, 2012)

WestCoastGSD said:


> Danubius Kennels is located in Los Angeles - Nelli Rasko has a great stud dog - V Arachis Lexi, SchH3, IPO3, FH1, KKL-1, OFA good hips/normal elbows, DNA
> Lexi is the champion of the WDA 2009 Southern Pacific Regional Trial with an overall V score of 295 points (99, 97, 99), also a daughter of his was the 2011 & 2012 WDA Regional SchH3/IPO3 Champion, a solid black female named Jovi vom Danubius. Danubius Kennels | Los Angeles K-9 Services


 
I have contacted this breeder and this seems to be the closest to me,and she has beautiful dogs.


----------



## Bman9119 (Apr 30, 2012)

Debbieg said:


> Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds


I have contacted them also but no response its only been a day so not to worried.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Bman9119 said:


> Lines dont really matter as long its a working line,Budget is $1,500. It would be alot easier if it was in southern Ca so I coud look at the breeders dogs/kennel but im not opposed to shipping.


Lines matter a lot when it come to drives and tempermant and what your plans are for the dog.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adler Stein!


----------



## Bman9119 (Apr 30, 2012)

Debbieg said:


> Lines matter a lot when it come to drives and tempermant and what your plans are for the dog.


Well in every litter not all the pups are gona be sport prospects out of a litter of 8 maybe 2-4 are might have the drive and tempermant to do sch or personal protection. Well if I had to choose a specific line I like the ddr lines and the czech lines. Basically im just looking for a companion part of the family. Im looking for a dog that likes to work but it dosent have to work 24/7 and can turn the on and off switch. Im train my dogs in basic obediance but I plan on getting a cgc tittle on this dog. I also regularly exercise my dogs by no means are they coach potatoes or lawn oraniments.


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

Radni Psi dog kennel
Losangelesworkingdogs.com


----------

